

Ask HN: Designing while commuting - tmaly

Does anyone work on designing code while commuting?  I could think of maybe using a voice recorder.  What other tools or tips would you suggest?
======
manadagr
If you can then travel by public transport then you can draw and write.
Otherwise yes, voice recorder.

------
britknight
Why? If you spend all day designing and writing code, why not view your
commute as an opportunity to relax/read a book/listen to music/whatever you
want to do that's different from your day-to-day work? Future you will thank
you for it.

~~~
dylanjermiah
Awful lot of assumptions from 3 sentences.

------
zhte415
I suggest using commuting time as thinking time. Open a book or a PDF and
read. It seems what commuting time is designed for because of the focus.

------
andycav
When I commuted by train, my iPad was very valuable: you can do a lot of work
on it.

AC

